# ★ BlackFriday ★ - 8$ / Year - OpenVZ - XEN - /64 Ipv6 - 25 GB HDD - 1Gbit



## HostSailor (Nov 27, 2016)

HostSailor has established itself as a trusted provider of high quality VPS Hosting, Dedicated servers, Domains, and SSL Certificates with top notch support and impeccable reputation and also offers some of the most competitive pricing, without sacrificing on the quality of the products and services. HostSailor is based in Dubai, UAE and the services are physically located in Netherlands (Capelle & Amsterdam) and Romania (Bucharest). We own our infrastructure which includes switches/routers/IP addresses/servers, and all servers are HP/DELL/Supermicro, we do not resell any of our services.



*OpenVZ:*


_Mini Sailor OpenVZ:_


256 MB RAM
256 MB SWAP
15 GB HDD
1 Cores
1 Gbit Port
256 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
/64 IPV6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands


* $8 / Year


Use this Code: OVZ8BUCKS


---------------------------------


_Sailor OpenVZ:_


512 MB RAM
512 MB SWAP
25 GB HDD
1 Cores
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
/64 IPV6
SolusVM Control Panel
Hosted in Netherlands


* $10 / Year


Use this Code: OVZ10BUCKS


=================================


To check all our OpenVZ plans or place an order go to








https://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-vps/[/url]https://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-vps/


=================================


*KVM & XEN:*



_Sailor:_


512 Guaranteed RAM
512 SWAP
20 GB midline SAS
2 Cores
1 Gbit Port
512 GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
/64 IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
XEN Hosted in Netherlands
KVM Hosted in Netherlands


* $15 / Year


Use this Code: XEN15BUCKS


-----------------------------------


_Sailor:_


1GB Guaranteed RAM
1GB SWAP
40 GB midline SAS
4 Cores
1 Gbit Port
1TB GB Bandwidth
1 IPV4 address
/64 IPv6
SolusVM Control Panel
XEN Hosted in Netherlands
KVM Hosted in Netherlands


* $30 / Year


Use this Code: XEN30BUCKS


Check this page for other VPS coupon codes
https://hostsailor.com/vps-servers-blackfriday/


----------------------------------
To check all our XEN plans or place an order go to  http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/xen-vps/[/url]http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/xen-vps/


To check all our KVM plans or place an order go to  http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps/[/url]http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps/


=====================================


*Payment methods:*


PayPal, Credit card, Bank Transfer, CashU, PaySafeCard, Skrill, WebMoney,


Bitcoin, Western Union / Moneygram, and Perfect Money.


=====================================


*Features:*


1.  4x 1gbit connections to the main servers, 1gbit connections to every VPS
2.  IPV4 and IPV6 enabled VPS
3.  Hardware RAID 10 for optimum disk performance
4.  Weekly backups
5.  Managed services
6.  SolusVM Control Panel
7.  Flexible Upgrading
8.  VPS located in Netherlands And Romania
9.  Reverse DNS
10. Instant Setup
11. Free incoming bandwidth
12. No Setup fees
13. No contracts
14. Money back guarantee within 14 days


=====================================


*HostSailor:*


To know more about us visit Our company
To check our terms of use please click on TOS
We offer an amazing service level agreement at SLA
For our Acceptable use policy check AUP
To get more info about our data center check Our data center


=====================================


*FAQ and Support:*


Please check our FAQ
To get intouch with us via email please use contact us
To get intouch with us via livechat, please visit our site at HostSailor and we'll be happy to help!


----------

